# Urgent possible pb malinois or gsd/mal needs to be rescued



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.

SAN BERNADINO, CA ANIMAL SHELTER.


----------

